# vinyl cutter/plotter suppliers in australia



## mixtah (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi,
I am looking to buy a vinyl cutter but dont know which one to buy.
Im looking at spending about $700
and will be doing heat transfer, also if i can get help in australia,
thanks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: suppliers in australia*

I know that the UScutter brand cutters can be shipped to Australia. I'm not sure of the details or cost. .... JB


----------



## BA&D (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: suppliers in australia*

Jut bought one on ebay in Sydney for under $500 - a Kingcut pro which is essentially a PCUT 630. Not bad - so far for any basic work. As everyone here will tell you, it's the software that matters. You need to ask more specific questions, such as what type of transfers/cutting you are doing. If you're in Sydney you can talk to Graphic Art Mart or better all around OZ = Australian Graphic Supplies -www.ags.com.au
But these guys are great on this forum. Just ask specific questions about heat transfers, rigs, etc. and leave out the Oz bit until later.


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: suppliers in australia*



BA&D said:


> Jut bought one on ebay in Sydney for under $500 - a Kingcut pro which is essentially a PCUT 630. Not bad - so far for any basic work. As everyone here will tell you, it's the software that matters. You need to ask more specific questions, such as what type of transfers/cutting you are doing. If you're in Sydney you can talk to Graphic Art Mart or better all around OZ = Australian Graphic Supplies -www.ags.com.au
> But these guys are great on this forum. Just ask specific questions about heat transfers, rigs, etc. and leave out the Oz bit until later.


Hi, 
Does this cutter have an optic eye for aligning registration for contour cutting?

Regards


----------



## BA&D (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: suppliers in australia*



Tizz said:


> Hi,
> Does this cutter have an optic eye for aligning registration for contour cutting?
> 
> Regards


No, it doesn't. Machines such as that will set you back a bit more than the 700. Have a look the USCutter site as it will at least give you a guide.


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: suppliers in australia*



BA&D said:


> No, it doesn't. Machines such as that will set you back a bit more than the 700. Have a look the USCutter site as it will at least give you a guide.


thanks for that will check out that site.

Regards


----------



## mixtah (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: suppliers in australia*

Thanks guys, just another qerry what does the optic eye do and is good to buy a cutter with it?


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: suppliers in australia*



mixtah said:


> Thanks guys, just another qerry what does the optic eye do and is good to buy a cutter with it?


Hi, 

The optic eye is a feature that helps to align an image that has been printed from a colour printer. Additional registration marks are printed with this image and the vinyl cutter senses these rego marks and contour cuts the desired outline.

If your gonna be pressing Heat transfers by printing in house with HT Paper and gonna be cutting around these designs, then I strongly suggest considering a vinyl cutter with an optic eye. Roland GX-24 / Graphtec. etc. This will help you heaps with contour cutting, unless you wanna cut these out by hand! Which is what I am currently doing!! 
It is time consuming, but I don't seem to have a choice at the moment! nor a budget to purchase one just yet!... lol..

Check out the USCutter, this cutter has an alignment feature to contour cut. It's priced reasonably but I don't have much info on this. Ii won't cost as much as a GX-24 purchased from AU, but we also have to consider the warranty and power supply. However I would definitely get one of these to begin with.


----------



## dnewcomb (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: suppliers in australia*

I bought a Refine MH 751 from ebay - all up the cost and postage was a little under $900. So far the machien has been great - I can't seem to get it to work on USB too well, but serial is no problem at all. It came with all cables, stand and cover. Also came with Artcut, which is apparently pretty bad to use as a cutting program if you want to do custom stuff later on. It's good for text, but that's about it.

I'm still using my first blade that came with the cutter, and havn't had any issues mechanically. Any problems I've had where purely from user error 

In saying this: Only thing I'll gripe about is the software discs and manual it comes with. It's written in Chinese or something like that and if I wasn't a PC Tech, I woulda thrown it all out the window. However, the manual did have pictures to go along with the instructions, so it wasn't all so bad.

In follow up, I bought a program called Signcut X2 - I bought the dongle version so the licence never runs out and it's damn excellent. Using Inkscape and Illustrator to make my designs then cutting it all with Signcut makes my life easy.


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Dion,


Can I ask how much did the signcut program set you back?
& what type of media have you used so far with the cutter?

regards,

Fizz


----------



## dnewcomb (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Fizz 

Signcut cost me about $400AUD after the conversion, but that was when our dollar was strong around 96USc. It took a few weeks for the dongle to arrive from the supplier, but you can use a temp licence they set you up with. Now, remember, this cutting program is my personal preference cause I like it so much 

Material wise, I've used the Respect stuff that is sold on Ebay. This stuff is good for doing stuff for your mates - car stickers, funny logos and the such. They certainly don't have any decent outdoor protection on them - I cut a pink sticker and 3 weeks later it was fading on the edges. So, it's ok for indoors stuff - outdoors = bad. On a good side, I made up a white sticker for a mate and he tried to blast it off with a water gun at a car cleaning joint. Wouldn't move an inch - VERY high tack.

Other stuff I've used is Arlon MacTach 9800 series vinyl. This stuff is ultra thin, very flexible and is designed for car applications. It's got a 10 year outdoor life however, I didn't really find it very adhesive when I was testing it on my fingers. I buy this from Supply1 - Home This material also cuts very easy - extremely easy to weed.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

mixtah said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to buy a vinyl cutter but dont know which one to buy.
> Im looking at spending about $700
> and will be doing heat transfer, also if i can get help in australia,
> thanks



Try Roxcell in Melbourne.


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

I like the service at Roxcell, even better they're located in Melbourne!

I too Mixtah would give them a call, see if they can give you a good deal on their vinyl cutters, I'm pretty sure they will. I bought my press from them and I got a good deal.

They've got a few vinyl cutters there: CT's, Bengal and sable.

Let us know how you go!


----------



## josephfrancis (Apr 18, 2008)

I may be a little late in replying however I think teh perfect investment is with a Roland GX 24 which I was able to snare for $2400 ex GST here in Melbourne. As Tizz will testify I like to get value for money.

I have enquired about the Roxcell cutters but the savings of $800 is not worth it between the unit Roxcell sell for $1600 ex tax and the Roland GX 24 because you get the optic eye plus the GX 24 is made in Taiwan not china and is proven to cut delicate material such as heat vinyl.

The GX 24 is an awesome piece of equipment and works quietly, brilliantly and flawlessly with a comprehensive manual in English.

The GX also includes Cut Studio has no issues connecting via USB and works perfectly with Illustrator as every cut gets sent to Art Cut then you can send it to the cutter from there. I have been designing websites for 10 years and with what I have and what I have seen this software combo can do at this stage I see no point in updating the software. I use Illustrator Version 9 for this setup.

Just becarefull if you decide to use a pcut for delicate heat vinyl cutting becuase it may just end up ripping the vinyl and at $20 a metre this will become an expensive excercise. This is the advice that was given to me.

For those tight on cash you can pick up the Roland CX model which is the model before the GX I think for anywhere between $800 to $1300 on ebay which in itself is a great investment and I do see one pop up for sale every 3 to 4 weeks.

For the $1300 you may spend in a chinese cutter and updated software you may be able to snare a decent Roland cutter off ebay that has proven cutting performance.

Hope this helps..

Goodluck with your purchase.

Joe


----------



## mixtah (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks guys that's good advice and i understand a little better


----------



## josephfrancis (Apr 18, 2008)

weilulu19880924 said:


> Why spend so much money to buy local? You can import from China. Quality and price will make you satisfied. If you need to contact me!
> My Email is [email protected]!


Firstly you get a warranty. Secondly you support local Business and thirdly you buy quality.

Let me know if this helps answering your question.

Thanks for your input.

Joe


----------



## josephfrancis (Apr 18, 2008)

weilulu19880924 said:


> Yes!Maybe you are right!
> As a Chinese supplier,I found many Australia company buy the Vinyl Cutter from china,then sell a higher price to U!Many buyers in AU,now buy the Vinyl Cutter on the aliexpress,like 720 add the freight Total price maybe just USD450.00/set!


So you are aware this thread was started in 2008.

Nothing beats a GX24 or anything similar.

Like I said local warranty, local support and you support local Business.

Hope this helps

Joe


----------



## AUSCreation (Oct 28, 2011)

The CS series of Creation cutter have specs which are comparable the Roland CX-24 and exceed in them in some areas. No doubt the CX 25 is a great machine but 2 and a half grand is steep when you can buy a cutter just as accurate with greater force capability for cutting harder materials for under a thousand dollars. This price includes a stand and media basket, Flexi version 10 software (American software) which facilitates very easy contour cutting interfacing with the CS's registration laser. USCutter imports and rebrands the Creation CS (and other models) to their brand. Beware of King Cut models they are NOT Creation P-Cut models but rip offs from a former employee of Creation's. The CS models are available in 630 wide and 1200 wide. I have been using a CS630 for over 5 years and it is the best cutter I have used. They are also extremely easy to upgrade an older machine by simply replacing the main PCB for less than $200.00. Try that with a Roland! PCSImports in Brisbane sells these machines and give excellent support.


----------



## josephfrancis (Apr 18, 2008)

AUSCreation said:


> The CS series of Creation cutter have specs which are comparable the Roland CX-24 and exceed in them in some areas. No doubt the CX 25 is a great machine but 2 and a half grand is steep when you can buy a cutter just as accurate with greater force capability for cutting harder materials for under a thousand dollars. This price includes a stand and media basket, Flexi version 10 software (American software) which facilitates very easy contour cutting interfacing with the CS's registration laser. USCutter imports and rebrands the Creation CS (and other models) to their brand. Beware of King Cut models they are NOT Creation P-Cut models but rip offs from a former employee of Creation's. The CS models are available in 630 wide and 1200 wide. I have been using a CS630 for over 5 years and it is the best cutter I have used. They are also extremely easy to upgrade an older machine by simply replacing the main PCB for less than $200.00. Try that with a Roland! PCSImports in Brisbane sells these machines and give excellent support.


Please note this post was first started in 2008.

The current Roland Cutter that has been discussed in this thread is the contour cutting GX 24.


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

I too forked out and use a Roland. Worth every penny I spent. I previously used a Rabbit HX720. Ok for what it was worth and for the budget I had at the time. Major troubles with the software and the machine wasnt cutting the to the exact sizes, often being out by a few mm's or so. While the Roland was cutting to spec and hell of a lot better. 
My 2cents worth!


----------



## AUSCreation (Oct 28, 2011)

I am aware it started in 2008 but the topic is still relevant and the information supplied is current and applicable to the latest model GX-24 and CS630 both with contour cut. besides forum members are still commenting.
Comparing a Creation and a Rabbit machine are like comparing a tractor with a luxury sedan, but I suppose you have to justify spending so much money on a brand name.
My 2Cents worth!


----------



## bibsanddribble (Mar 13, 2017)

been aware that this topic is 9 years old, is there any updated information that can be given instead of starting new topics?


----------

